# Android app broken for long distance travelers



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Bottom line: If you travel long distances, chances are excellent downloaded recordings will let you down. I'm using a Google Nexus 6 which, until just a few weeks ago was the flagship Android device -- if an app is to work on any device, it should be this one. Steps to reproduce:


Download one or more recordings
Go into "airplane mode" for your flight's departure
Turn off the phone -- I do this on long flights to preserve battery. Could also be "run down battery"
Turn on phone
Attempt to play a downloaded recording.

That will result in app complaining that the recordings were not downloaded with the TiVo app 100% of the time. The problem can be corrected by reconnecting the app to the TiVo on the home network -- not convenient when you're at 38k feet or 10k miles from home and rather defeats the purpose of a mobile app.

Clearly the TiVo app service is maintaining some sort of token for each recording in volatile memory and those tokens are lost on reboot. They cannot be restored unless the device is on the local network with the TiVo or the recordings are downloaded again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Interesting. Could be a security measure. There are some strict rules for downloading coming from CableLabs. This may be something they had to do to prevent the system form being cracked. Perhaps they never want to store the keys on disc.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Interesting. Could be a security measure. There are some strict rules for downloading coming from CableLabs. This may be something they had to do to prevent the system form being cracked. Perhaps they never want to store the keys on disc.


Two things: (1) Apps have access to encrypted storage. The keys can be safely stored there. (2) It rather defeats the point recording download if the downloaded recordings can't be used in a common use case.

EDIT:
In addition to all that, if that is actually a feature rather than a bug, the app should document this in *BIG BOLD LETTERS* and have a proper error message describing recovery when you fall into the trap.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

At least with Android, since you are only able to download shows that aren't copy protected, you can just circumvent the whole process by downloading the show to your computer via kmttg (or the equivalent low level commands), then upload the video to your Android device and play it with something like the MX Player app (you can also make the downloaded show available on an http server from your computer and "stream" them via http to MX Player). This gets the TiVo app and the incompetent developers completely out of the loop .


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> At least with Android, since you are only able to download shows that aren't copy protected, you can just circumvent the whole process by downloading the show to your computer via kmttg (or the equivalent low level commands), then upload the video to your Android device and play it with something like the MX Player app (you can also make the downloaded show available on an http server from your computer and "stream" them via http to MX Player). This gets the TiVo app and the incompetent developers completely out of the loop .


I do that. VLC works wonderfully. I have a pile of movies ready for long plane trips. It was mostly recent rugby matches and a few recent episodes of TV shows that I was interested in downloading directly.

Having the TiVo do the transcoding is the big advantage of the app.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I didn't have that problem. I don't know if I powered off my phone *while in airplane mode*. I know I powered off my phone before inserting a UK SIM card.

I was able to view shows I D/L while on my home network.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

lew said:


> I didn't have that problem. I don't know if I powered off my phone *while in airplane mode*. I know I powered off my phone before inserting a UK SIM card.
> 
> I was able to view shows I D/L while on my home network.


That was going to be my suggestion. Change the order in which you are doing this and see if you get the same results. Power off directly first and see if that helps. I never have this issue, so I'm thinking it is a weird bug that was not found/fixed in testing.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

lew said:


> I didn't have that problem. I don't know if I powered off my phone *while in airplane mode*. I know I powered off my phone before inserting a UK SIM card.
> 
> I was able to view shows I D/L while on my home network.


Shutting down and restarting with an active LTE connection seems to work fine.

Here's the problem: AA137 from DFW to HKG is just 10 minutes short of 17 hours. The plane buttons up and you're expected to go to airplane mode. During taxi, takeoff, the first few hours of flight, the meal service, etc, you can be reading or watching a recording.

Then, at some point, you're going to sleep. Let's say you pop an Ambien and actually manage 8 hours. When you wake, you still have lots of hours for more device use, but there's no reason to be burning battery in the meantime.

So, yeah... there are reboot scenarios that work, but for road warriors like me, the mobile app just isn't mobile.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

sinanju said:


> Shutting down and restarting with an active LTE connection seems to work fine.


I have Cricket. No roaming. At the time I shut down my phone, to insert a UK SIM card, I didn't have an active data connection. I didn't, initially, have data when I turned on my phone. I had to go change some settings.

You could contact tivo. Maybe there is a bug which needs to be addressed.

You could buy an external battery. You could just leave your phone on. Your phone is in airplane mode. Your screen is off. How much will your battery drain?

I'm surprised a road warrior doesn't have an external battery or doesn't pick an airline which offers seat power.

edited to add I think I had data when I watched my show but I didn't log in. I selected the option to watch a show on my phone.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

lew said:


> I have Cricket. No roaming. At the time I shut down my phone, to insert a UK SIM card, I didn't have an active data connection. I didn't, initially, have data when I turned on my phone. I had to go change some settings.
> 
> You could contact tivo. Maybe there is a bug which needs to be addressed.


I have. I have a ticket number.



lew said:


> You could buy an external battery. You could just leave your phone on. Your phone is in airplane mode. Your screen is off. How much will your battery drain?
> 
> I'm surprised a road warrior doesn't have an external battery or doesn't pick an airline which offers seat power.


I have an external battery pack. BA still flies 744s with no power at the seat on many long-haul routes (some still with the old-fashioned empower jack, though I have an adapter). I experienced this to and from Mauritius and Johannesburg, most recently. With all of that in mind, when it's 32+ hours from door to door, even the best prepared road warrior will reach the limits of their resources.



lew said:


> That doesn't change the fact that the app has a serious bug.


Indeed


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought it might be helpful to hear from someone who has the same phone.

I also have a Nexus 6. And I downloaded a bunch of shows from my Roamio Pro onto it, for a flight from DC to Chicago. Too short for a movie, but just right for a sitcom or two.

Gotta say, it worked perfectly. Like you, I shut the phone down to save battery when we took off, then restarted it, in airplane mode. And the shows ran just fine.

I know that doesn't help - but if you want to do some comparison tests let me know, and I will.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

HD_Dude said:


> I thought it might be helpful to hear from someone who has the same phone.


Hm... well... I've uninstalled and reinstalled, more than once, and to no avail. The symptoms are the same and reproducible 100%.

Mine is the VZN version and running build LMY48T


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

sinanju said:


> Hm... well... I've uninstalled and reinstalled, more than once, and to no avail. The symptoms are the same and reproducible 100%.
> 
> Mine is the VZN version and running build LMY48T


Exactly what I'm running. Verizon, build LMY48. Sorry, man!


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

HD_Dude said:


> Exactly what I'm running. Verizon, build LMY48. Sorry, man!


Just tried again. 100% of the time...

Screenshot


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

sinanju said:


> Just tried again. 100% of the time...
> 
> Screenshot


Some weird setting somewhere. Like I say, solid as a rock on mine.

My Tivo App version is 3.1.0-841080

My Nexus 6 is running 5.1.1

Might want to wipe your phone and start over. Because the TiVo Android app is not broken for all long-distance travelers, even for some with the exact same phone.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

HD_Dude said:


> Might want to wipe your phone and start over. Because the TiVo Android app is not broken for all long-distance travelers, even for some with the exact same phone.


I'll wait for the second half of the Marshmallow update before I do any wiping. There are no big trips for the rest of the year on my radar...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

sinanju said:


> I'll wait for the second half of the Marshmallow update before I do any wiping. There are no big trips for the rest of the year on my radar...


Are you using marshmallow? Have you tried resetting streaming on your phone?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

lew said:


> Are you using marshmallow? Have you tried resetting streaming on your phone?


Marshmallow is not yet fully deployed. The first half, a fix release, went out a couple of weeks ago. I'm waiting for the second.

I've reset streaming several times. I've completely uninstalled and reinstalled at least three times


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

sinanju said:


> Marshmallow is not yet fully deployed. The first half, a fix release, went out a couple of weeks ago. I'm waiting for the second.
> 
> I've reset streaming several times. I've completely uninstalled and reinstalled at least three times


I suspect it's a Marshmallow issue. I suggest using KMTTG. I was able to D/L shows on hotel WiFi and watch them on my flight back. Of course that requires keeping your computer on while you travel.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

lew said:


> I suspect it's a Marshmallow issue. I suggest using KMTTG. I was able to D/L shows on hotel WiFi and watch them on my flight back. Of course that requires keeping your computer on while you travel.


Except that HD_Dude is running exactly the same last-lolipop-before-marshmallow build as I and not having this issue.

As I said, when Marshmallow is fully deployed, I'll revisit this. In the meantime, I do use kmttg for movies. I was mostly interested in downloading stuff that was recorded since my departure. Recent episodes of things the wife isn't interested in, rugby matches, etc.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Just got Marshmallow. The problem remains, but now crashes the app instead of popping up an error dialog. At least now I can submit a crash log and description.


----------



## wannarock2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, I am on Marshmallow with a Nexus 6p and am having problems with downloaded content. Read a number of forums here and have made sure to download programs that are not copyright. PBS News shows for example.

Comcast (San Fran)
Nexus 6p (with Doze disabled for TiVo)
TiVo android app version 3.1.0-841080
TiVo Roamio Software version 20.4.8a.stream.xxxxx
Download for example PBS News Hour

Downloaded content plays fine right after download, but the next day after turning my phone on and go to play the downloaded content again I get the error message "Unfortunately, TiVo has stopped". (At this same time I am able to play streaming content no problem, just not the program which I downloaded the day before).

De-installed android app and re-installed again. Did 'Start setup' again. Kind of strange it plays right after downloading, but not later on. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Despite recent updates to the OS, this continues to be a problem for me as well.


----------



## sethwardo (Nov 9, 2015)

Having the same exact issue on my nexus 6p with marshmallow. any updates from anyone?


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Call in. Let them know you're having the same issue. Feel free to reference my case number: 05096616


----------



## wannarock2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok guys, I'm thinking the new 20.5.6.RC21 TiVo release solved my Nexus 6p issue regarding downloaded streaming. Hope I did not speak too soon. ¯\_(&#12484_/¯

Anyway, downloaded material to device (Marshmallow 6.01) and video played both initially and after 24+ hours. Even with the 'reconnecting' loop under both Fi and Lite channels it fired-up and played seamlessly.

Fingers crossed ..

Ps &#8211; re-download material under this current release, previous downloads did not start to work for me.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

wannarock2 said:


> Ok guys, I'm thinking the new 20.5.6.RC21 TiVo release solved my Nexus 6p issue regarding downloaded streaming. Hope I did not speak too soon. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Anyway, downloaded material to device (Marshmallow 6.01) and video played both initially and after 24+ hours. Even with the 'reconnecting' loop under both Fi and Lite channels it fired-up and played seamlessly.
> 
> ...


This is an app thing, not a TiVo SW thing.

It has nothing to do with the age of the recordings. Recordings downloaded seconds before can be unplayable in the correct circumstances.


----------



## wannarock2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Darn, well I guess I spoke too soon. I got 36+ hours of having no issue with playing all sorts of downloads on my Nexus 6p (Marshmallow 6.01). Then for no apparent reason .. poof, they were all back into the error/loop phase. Really a weird bug. "Error" wants to be sent to Google, "Ok" wants loop back to the main DVR screen. 

Sinanju, I referenced your work order to Corina over at Tivo and she acknowledged it, but said it appears somewhat different then what I am experiencing (my case #05447865). Anyway, the wait will continue. Thanks


----------



## Quantum (Feb 4, 2016)

I wonder, could a VPN to your home network overcome this?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

OK, I use Slingbox connected to one of my Roamios for streaming out of home, but use my Stream for transferring shows to mobile. For me, it is worth having the Stream for only transferring/transcoding to Mobile. Slingbox is also better PQ than Stream, and more stable.

However, using stream in home has good PQ. Also, using the TiVo app on FireTV to access it is great to watch TiVo content on an HDTV in another room and out of home (limited controls compared to Mini, yes) when the economics of a Mini purchase don't make sense.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Quantum said:


> I wonder, could a VPN to your home network overcome this?


No because the app is buggy as crap, no matter how you're getting shows from the stream.


----------

